# DBSTalk Holiday Surprise Announcement



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I am sure many of you are wondering that the big DBSTalk.COM Holiday Surprise is.

Over the past month the DBSTalk.COM staff has worked with many of the member of our DBSTalk.COM Gold Club to bring all DBSTalk.COM members and visitors what we hope you will find a very nice holiday treat!

The Big Holiday Surprise for this year is DBSTalk.COM will be hosting its own Holiday Music Channel which will operate 24 hours a day 7 days a week! This Internet only broadcast will bring you all your Holiday favorites, from the old time classics to the latest in Contemporary holiday songs, the DBSTalk.COM Holiday Channel will have something to offer everyone.

Besides bringing you the best in Holiday Songs, we also have a number of special broadcasts scheduled. Our Holiday Specials will be broadcast on their own server separate from the 24/7 server listed above, among some of the specials currently scheduled include:

- “Happy Holidays” An hour long special hosted by DBSTalk.COM founder Chris Blount who will bring you some of his families’ favorite holiday songs and memories. 

- “Traditions” Hosted by The Echostar Knowledge Bases own TNGTony. Tony will teach us about some Spanish Christmas customs and play us some traditional Spanish holiday music. 

- “Old Time Radio Christmas Classics” We have acquired a collection of classic Old Time Radio shows, including “Amos & Andy”, “Jack Benny”, “Burns & Allen” and many more.

- Live All Request Holiday Specials! DBSTalk Staff members will host special holiday shows taking your requests!

- “Funny Holidays” All the best in funny vanity Holiday tunes!

All Specials will be announced in advance so stay tuned to DBSTalk.COM for special show times! (shows subject to change)

Also from Christmas Eve up until the day after Christmas DBSTalk.COM will broadcast a separate Broadband Holiday Channel for your enjoyment! So no matter if you are on a dial up modem or a broadband connection we will have a channel for you to enjoy with your family at Christmas!

So this holiday season, if you want to get in the holiday spirit we hope you will let DBSTalk.COM into your house for a little holiday cheer.

While its early all the staff of DBSTalk would like to wish you all a very happy holiday season!


----------



## TimL (Apr 24, 2002)

I'm wondering..when will the programming start and how will we be able to access it?


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Thanks Scott! 
This is a great suprise! 
I'm woundering too. 
Is this only for members?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

The Holiday Channel will be available to everyone, members and non members alike!

The start up date is supposed to be the day after Thanksgiving, but for the most part is ready to go now. So if there is demand we can open it up early. We just don't want to get everyone holiday songed out.


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

My wife works in retail. We get "holiday songed out" pretty early anyway


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

As for getting songed out, we can always add more music


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Ah, C'mon guys, you can never get songed out with Christmas music. I say we keep it up all year, I'll be swiming in our pool listening to Frank Sinatra sing White Christmas.


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

HAHAHAHA

How 'bout weeding the garden with Dean Martin's "A Marshmallow World"?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If anyone is interested I can put the Holiday Station up tommorow for those who just can't wait.

Understand that the Channel is not in its final form yet (there is still work to be done) And that the stream may be subject to interuptions while we work on finishing the channel.

If you one of those people who can't wait and can live with the things I pointed out about PM me and tommorow I will send you the URL to tune in to the DBSTalk.COM Holiday Channel.

For everyone else who can wait I will post the url when everything is ready. 

We have some REALLY good sounding stuff scheduled, I got some of our special holiday shows tonight and these things sound PRO! When everything is ready your really gonna like it!

Again if you can wait PM me and I will send you the URL tommorow. 

BTW our Holiday Channel will be transmitted in Streaming MP3 Format, so you will be able to listen with your favorite MP3 Player (such as Winamp) or other players such as the RealPlayer or the Windows Media Player!

Thanks everyone for your support.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Just wanted to update everyone, the "Beta" Holiday Channel is now online, if you would like to Beta Test it please PM me and I will send you over the URL.


----------



## SkiManiac (Nov 12, 2002)

Topcat! LOL!
Marshmellow world? :lol: All I need now is a snow gun in my back yard, I could have snow 24/7/365 
Now..how would they ship it to me? 
I'm not putting it up myself! 
I'll call ya topcat and you and I can put it up.
Scott I gave you a private message!


----------

